# spray tips interchangeable?



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

fibersport said:


> New member here.
> 
> I was wondering if spray tips on any airless guns are interchangeable ie. Graco tip on a Titan gun?



Yes generally they are. Graco makes different sizes of tips. The Graco Rac5's 
are the same as the Titan tips.


----------



## fibersport (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks, I just acquired a Titan 440i that has been sitting for years, needless to say it's really gummed up inside and didn't have any tips with it - just as well as they would probably have been gummed up as well. Wanted to know what my options are on tips if I ever come across any on sale.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

The Rac5's are the most common Graco tips. They're the ones sold at Lowes and the ones that come with most Graco sprayers. 

I would recommend using the Titan tips. I'm a fan of most things Graco (their sprayers are top notch) but the tips have a fatal flaw IMO. 

If a Graco brand spray tip gets accidentally turned askew in the tip housing, they can backfire squirting paint all over the user. For some reason Titan tips will not do this. If they get turned in the housing they simply don't spray.


----------



## fibersport (Jan 21, 2015)

All things good to know. In your experience, do any seem to last longer?


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

The Rac5's do seen to last a little longer than the Titans. The longest lasting ones I've tried are the Graco RacX's, but they require a special tip guard and are considerably more expensive. 

All and all the best deal for normal spraying IMO are the Titan ones. Sometimes they go on sale for as little as $16. Usually around $20.


----------



## fibersport (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks again.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

no they wont interchange. It depends on your harness. A Greco Will not sit in the seat properly of a titan harness. It can cause drips as well as clog up because the holes in the tip to not meet the holes in your seat properly. If you own a titan just buy a titan harness and tips. If it has a greco harness just get there tips. As far as preference i like titan. Seems as of late greco tips have had baring issues with me. Hope this helps


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Wolf I have been interchanging them for years. I really like the RacX's with the Fine Finish tips for trim work but they do get pricy. The Rac5s and the Titans, I really can't tell much difference. I guess I should say my sprayers are Graco.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

can u send me a picture of the harness and the tips you interchange for me  id like to see exact items your using. As i have tried many times and just gave up. Has to do with the seat as well as the very end of the tip where there lathe the steel. Depending on size of the end steel that was lathed depends on harness you can use. If your using all the same size end than your right it would work, But i myself dont so i need to change harnesses.


----------



## fibersport (Jan 21, 2015)

I was looking at Menards at their tips, the Graco's did have a different turned end than the Wagner's. I don't recall but one of them came a different seat.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

AlphaWolf said:


> can u send me a picture of the harness and the tips you interchange for me  id like to see exact items your using. As i have tried many times and just gave up. Has to do with the seat as well as the very end of the tip where there lathe the steel. Depending on size of the end steel that was lathed depends on harness you can use. If your using all the same size end than your right it would work, But i myself dont so i need to change harnesses.


 Your post got me thinking. I remember having similar problems with tips leaking in the past, but I can't remember exactly why. 

For sure Titan tips will work no problem in Graco Rac-5 guards. Yes, the ends of the two kinds of tips are different, but it doesn't matter in that case. 

I almost always use Graco guns but the other day I bought a Titan gun. Haven't used it yet, but tomorrow I'll try it with a Graco tip an see what happens. It may not work both ways with all styles of Titan guards. 

The tip seats are the same for a Titan gun and a Graco. Some of the Graco tips come with rubber washers instead of plastic, but the metal seats are the same and can be used in either guard. Also the Graco tip guards will fit Titan guns and vice versa. 

So what seems to be in question is will a Graco tip work in a Titan Guard? Apparently with your guard they won't.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You may be right I have always used Titan tips in Graco guns never the other way around.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok to cut to the chase. Will they interchange some people say yes and i believe them. My personal experience is very very rarly does it work well. I would jsut recommend getting a Titan harness and tips or Greco harness and tips. I prefer titan less bars in my experience. I have sprayed for many many years. Actually just got a new titan 640. Make sure you clean them properly tho thats even more important than the tip lol.


----------

